# Ouija Movie and idea



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

There is a new movie, "Ouija", out this October and it looks interesting: 




Makes me want to put a Ouija board in my yard haunt somewhere. Maybe stage a scene that looks like someone who tried to use the board in the cemetery, only to come to a grisly end?

Also I just think it would be fun to leave an old Ouija board along with a few burned out candles in the local wooded area, if only to spur the imagination of the local youth


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

sounds like a cool idea to me.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

That is a cool idea also I saw the trailer to this when I saw the Purge 2 reminds me of the old Witchboard film from the 80s


----------



## The Feejee Merman (Sep 13, 2014)

I've always wanted to do a talking board with some kind of revolving magnet rig to make the planchette move. A trigger for when someone inevitably reaches for the planchette would both keep it safe and scare the heck out of people. 
For a non-moving version, I can see some prop teenager sitting among the tombstones with the planchette jammed in their forehead and the board in their lap. Perhaps even have a zombie arm shooting out of a grave, up through the board, and shoving the planchette in. Making the dummy obnoxiously hipster could be a lot of fun.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I think someone should put a giant ouija board on their front lawn, with a self-propelled planchette big enough for kids to ride on.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks creepy. Roxy doesn't like Ouija boards, so I won't bring one in the house. I don't think she'll want to see this movie.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Looks creepy. Roxy doesn't like Ouija boards, so I won't bring one in the house. I don't think she'll want to see this movie.


_*Same here, don't like them in the house as well. Never let my kids get one when they were younger. To many bad things that can go wrong with one of those. The board itself just as a board and you don't use it, well nothing wrong with that per say except I wouldn't want the temptation to try use one of those things. So they've never been in our home!

I probably won't see the movie either. Makes me wonder if they had any problems on the set while filming this movie? *_


----------

